# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Pse njeriu për njeriun bëhet egërsirë?

## Sabriu

Pothuajse të gjithë flasin për paqe dhe sinqerisht e duan atë. Atëherë pse shtetet e luftojnë njëra tjetrën dhe njeriu për njeriun bëhet egërsirë? RاRfarë fuqie e madhe është ajo e cila na detyron të gjakojmë drejt diçkafit që është në kundërshtim me ne dhe vepron kundër interesave tonë? A thua, vallë, ajo është ndonjë fuqi e padukshme e cila e kontrollon tërë botën?

Pse njeriu për njeriun bëhet egërsirë?

----------


## Apollyon

Kjo eshte dallimi mes kafshes edhe njeriut. Asnje specie tjeter nuk ben lufte me specien e vet.. Njeriu eshte gjithmone ne lufte me njeriun. Kot sjemi njerez, kemi lindur per te sunduar, toke/ajer/uje, asnje specie tjeter nuk eshte superiore ndaj nesh, edhe te gjith duan te jene superior ndaj gjithckaje, madje edhe vete llojit te vet "Njeriut".. E vetmja gje qe i tremb njerzit, eshte vete, vetja e vet.

----------


## i humburi

o i Ajet ne Kuran Kerim....Suretu Hadid.....m gja me numur 20....

..kjo  dinjo o gare ne mes njerzve per pasuni kuaj,mercedesa lavdi etj e masnaj.....

  e nji dit do piqemi atje.....  se ka ne masnaj

 diku ven qeter                             ky liber o per t zot e menjes....

 diku qeter...                               Ne e kemi zbrit ket Liber e gjithsesi Ne jemi
                                                       Garantues e Mbrojtes per te

   Shehadet

----------


## martini1984

Sepse njeriu ka llogjik,ndersa kafsha ka instikt.
Pra...shendet!

----------


## Borix

> Pse njeriu për njeriun bëhet egërsirë?


Eshte instinkt evolucionar, apo nje nga faktet e mekanizmave evolucionare.

----------


## Artson

*Nese do paqen, pregatitu per luften.

Mendoj se jemi akoma larg paqes dhe sensibilizimit total te njeriut.

Megjithate, kohet e fundit ka tendenca te krijimit te nje shoqerie te re njerezore, per nje ndergjegjsim ideal.

Bota po kupton cdo dite e me shume qe eshte me e lehte "te merresh" me vendet e prapambetura sesa te shfrytezosh prapambetjen e tyre.*

----------


## ILMGAP

Pa të ndalemi e të mendojmë për thënien e Ezopit : *Sa me shume njoh njerezit aq me shume dua kafshet*.Unë them se ai në kohen e vet kishte të drejtë por edhe për këtë kohë e njejta fjalë vlen . Sepse njerëzit janë duke u urbanizuar me këtë botë saqë jemi bërë banorë të saj ( dhe kjo është në dëm tonin ) .
Tani qdo njëri shikon interesat e veta dhe nuk mendon për të tjerët .

----------


## ExTaSy

Dhe n`ket forum pash qe kishte Egersira dhe kishte prej atyre qe kan deshir t`miren me Filozofi e dy lidhje si kan ... kan harru se deshira dhe mundesia tek njeriu shum her jan ne kahje te kunderta...

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Ketu forumi eshte ber aren e teatrit ku shum injorant mundohen te lozin rolin e te menqurit.

----------


## Edna- shpk

Eshte si ajo puna qe peshku i madh ha te voglin , e njejta gje eshte .Per paqe flasim ne njerzit e thjeshte por jo qeverite qe kane interesa.Dhe pastaj populli eshte si bagetia .

----------


## Orientalist

Ne lidhje me kete teme, do te doja te tregoja vetem 3 pika, te cilat nese realizohen do te kemi paqe.

Njeriu eshti i perbere nga 3 perberes kryesore:
1. Mendja (qe eshte me kryesorja, dhe qe na dallon nga krijesat dhe gjallesat e tjera ne Toke),
2. Shpirti, dhe
3. Trupi

Pergjigje:
1. Mendja - duhet te ushqehet me dituri (te mira dhe te dobishme)
2. Shpirti - eshte teresisht hyjnor, saqe njerezit nuk dine asgje per te, por qe ekziston - duhet te ushqehet me besim ne Zot (ne Nje Zot te Vertete, pa te meta njerezore, pa idhujtari etj), ku dihet se eshte besimi fetar qe na jep edukaten dhe moralin per t'u sjellur mire me njerezit, ku dihet se ketu ze vend shprehja"Moral pa Zot nuk ka", dhe
3. Trupi - ushqehet me ushtrime fizike, per arsye te ndryshme.

A do te kishte baze nese do te plotesoheshin keto pika (sidomos ato dy te parat), qe me pas te kishte lufte ndernjerezore, per pushtet e para dhe ku te dilte ne pah ai epshi dhe instikti kafsheror i erret qe ka njeriu brenda?

Nuk besoj, por do te jetonim nje jete te qete qe te gjithe njerezit, ne bashkesi.

Gjithe te mirat!
Zoti na ruajte!

----------


## ricky_ch

Kjo tregon se ende nuk jemi njerëz!
Diçka shtazarake ka mbetur në ne! 
Logjikën kemi, por instinktet ende 
na kontrollojnë!

----------

